# Wächter Grundlagen



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

[font="tahoma, helvetica"]*Wächter-Guide*


_1) Vorwort

2) Rassen im Überblick

3) Skillungen und Werte

4) Questorte

5) Der Wächter und seine Aufgaben
- im Gruppenspiel
- im Schlachtzug
- im Solo-play

6) Fertigkeiten

7) Wie gehe ich vor ?

8 ) Legendäre Fertigkeiten

9) Tugenden und Traits

10) Passive Charakteristiken

11) Begriffserklärungen_



*1) Vorwort*
___________________________________________________

Dieser Guide ist keine Beschreibung wie man seinen Wächter spielen "muss" , viel
mehr eine Richtlinie für Neu-Einsteiger, die sich ein bisschen informieren wollen, bevor sie ihren Wächter beginnen zu spielen. Alle Dinge die in diesem Guide beschrieben werden, beruhen auf Erfahrungen die ich im Laufe des Spiels
gesammelt habe. Wenn Dinge falsch beschrieben sind, bitte ich natürlich um Richtigstellung oder Verbesserungsvorschläge.




*2) Rassen im Überblick*
___________________________________________________

Natürlich kann jeder Spieler selbst auswählen, welche Klasse ihm optisch zusagt, oder welche Klasse von den Ausgangs-Werten am meisten Sinn macht. Deswegen eine grobe Übersicht der Werte und Rassen:


*Mensch:*

Gabe Ilúvatars - +15 Bestimmung
Leicht inspiriert - Heilung wirkt auf Menschen mehr
Schwäche der Menschen - -8 Wille
Starke Männer - +15 Macht

Wegen der verstärkten Heilung und dem Machtbonus ist der Menschen-Wächter sicher eine gute Wahl. Dafür muss er aber in Hinsicht auf Bestimmung und Wille ein wenig einbussen.


*Zwerg:*

Unermüdlichkeit im Kampf - +0.5 Moral- und Kraftregeneration im Kampf
Untersetzt - -8 Beweglichkeit
Verlorenes Königreich der Zwerge - -8 Bestimmung
Zähigkeit - +15 Macht, +10 Vitalität und +1.0% allgemeine Schadensminderung

Der Zwerg ist die wahrscheinlich beste Wahl für einen Wächter. Durch seinen Machtbonus, Vitalitätsbonus, Moral- und Kraftregenerationsbonus im Kampf und seine allgemeine Schadensminderung, passt er perfekt in das Bild eines Wächters


*Elb:*

Beweglichkeit des Waldes - +15 Beweglichkeit
Immun gegen Krankheiten - +1.0% Krankheits- und Giftresitenz
Leid des Erstgeborenen - -20 maximale Moral und -1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen
Verschwinden der Erstgeborenen - -8 Bestimmung

Der Elbenwächter hat in dieser Hinsicht keine Startwerte, die einem Wächter wirklich weiter helfen. Das einzige was ein wenig sinnvol ist, ist der Beweglichkeitsbonus, welcher sich auf die Paradewerte auswirkt. 


*Hobbit:*

Geringe Größe - -8 Macht
Robust wie ein Hobbit - +15 Vitalität
Schnelle Erholung - +1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen
Tapfer wie ein Hobbit - +1.0% Furchtresistenz
Verderbtheit wiederstehen - +1.0% Schattenlinderung
Vier anständige Mahlzeiten - +1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen bei Nahrungsaufnahme

Der Hobbitwächter hat einen Vitalitätsbonus, der für einen Wächter immer von Vorteil ist. Dafür hat er Abzüge in Hinsicht auf den Machtwert, was für einen Wächter sehr wichtig wird. Furchtresistenz und Schattenlinderung spielen zwar im End-game eine Rolle, sollte aber nicht der grund sein, sich für diese Rasse zu entscheiden



Fazit: Der Wächter sollte entweder Zwerg oder Mensch sein, wenn man die Werte analysiert, mit denen man Mittelerde betritt. Dennoch ist es natürlich nicht "unmöglich" einen guten Hobbit-/Elbenwächter zu spielen, wenn man ein grosser Hobbit- oder Elbenf-an ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*3) Skillung und Werte*
___________________________________________________


Dies ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt in Hinsicht auf den Wächter. Um sich hierbei zu entscheidem, welche Richtung man einschlägt, solle man sich vorher informieren welche Werte sinnvoll sind und wie sie sich auf den Charakter auswirken. Hierbei beschränke ich mich auf die folgenden Werte, welche für einen Wächter eine entscheidende Rolle spielen können :

*Vitalität:*

Der Vitalitätswert steigert zum einen euren Moralwert. Jeder Vitalitätspunkt steigert eure maximale Moral um drei Punkte (Bsp: 30Vitalität = 90Moral). Ausserdem steigert Vitalität die Resistenz gegen einige Schadensarten. Vitalität ist für jeden Wächter sehr wichtig, da er aufgrung seiner Aufgaben im Gruppenspiel viel Schaden einsteckken muss, ohne zu sterben.

*Macht:*

Der Machtwert erhöht euren Blockwert (~30Macht = 0.5% Block) und den Nahkampfschaden eures Charakters. Dieser Wert ist für einen Wächter besonders ausschlaggebend, da die wichtigsten Fertigkeiten unserer Klasse auf Blockereignissen basieren, welche durch einen hohen Blockwert natürlich effektiver genutzt werden können

*Beweglichkeit:*

Beweglichkeit wirkt sich auf euren Parade- und Ausweichwerte aus. Ausserdem steigert es die Chance auf kritische Fernkampf- und Nahkampftreffer, was für einen Wächter nicht unbedingt von Belangen ist aber im Solospiel auch nützlich sein kann. Ansonsten gillt hier auch: Je weniger der Wächter getroffen wird, um so besser... deswegen ist auch Beweglichkeit ein guter Wert, der einen Wächter weiter bringt.

*Wille:*

Wille steigert euren Kraftwert. Hier gillt die selbe Rechnung wie bei Vitalität ( Wille = Kraft * 3 ! 30Wille = 90Kraft). Ausserdem steigert Wille die Resistenz gegen Furchteffekte. Auch dieser Wert ist für einen Wächter zu berücksichtigen, da man zum tanken oder im Solo-Spiel auch ein gewisses Kraftpolster besitzen muss. Ausserdem ist ein einigermassen hoher Furchtresistenz-Wert auch nicht verkehrt, da diese "Debuffs" oft auftreten werden und euch die Kraft-/ Kraftregenerationswerte drastisch schwächen.


Ein Wächter sollte sich aufgrund der beschriebenen Werte früh Gedanken machen, welche Richtung er einschlägt und welche Werte er primär maximiert. Hierbei würde ich euch aufgrund meiner Erfahrung folgenden Tipp geben:

*Vitalität --> Macht (Macht --> Vitalität) --> ... --> ...* Vita und Macht immer primär skillen, den Rest nach euren eigenen Ansichten ausrichten.


Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Werten, gibt es aber auch Items die bestimmte Werte direkt steigern, z.B.: 

+1%Blocken / +1% Parrieren / +1% Ausweichen
- 1% Nahkampf- / Fernkampf-Verwndbarkeit
+ 1 Moralregeneration im/ausserhalb des Kampfes
+ 1 Kraftregeneration im/ausserhalb des Kampfes
+ 1% Furcht-/ Wund-/ Wund-/ Giftresistenz

Für einen Wächter sind diese Gegenstände auch sehr interessant, besonders die eben genannten. Deswegen hier noch ein paar genauere Infos zu Moral. und Kraftregeneration im Kampf:

Die Moral-/Kraftregeneration im Kampf, kann bei Level48-50 Gegenständen maximal 2.0 betragen und tritt bei folgenden Items auf: 

*Kraftregeneration im Kampf*: Armketten (2 slots) ;Waffen (1-2 slots) ; Schildern (1slot)

*Moralregeneration im Kampf*: Ohrring (bis max. 1.0 M.i.K); Hose (bis max. 2.o M.i.K.); Handschuhe (bis max. 1.0 M.i.K.)


Will man jetzt wissen, wieviel der Charakter nun im Kampf mehr an Kraft/Moral regeneriert, geht man folgendermassen vor:

Bei einer zusätzlichen Moralregeneration von 2.0 im Kampf, regeneriert euer Wächter zusätzlich 120 Moral in einer Zeitspanne von 60 Sekunden. Rechnet man das zum Beispiel um, auf einen Encounter, der ungefähr 10 Minuten dauerd, sind das 1200 Moral, die euer Wächter im Kampf zusätzlich regeneriert.
Das wären in dieser Zeitspanne 1-2 grosse Heilungen, die ihr eurem Barden erspart und er selbst auch keine Kraft verliert. Der selbe Gedankengang gillt auch für die Kraftregeneration, die eurem Kundigen ein wenig Arbeit spart.

Bei den anderen Werten wie : + %Blocken/Ausweichen/Parrieren, gibt es auch Begrenzungen, was die Items angeht. Hier könnt ihr mit guten Gegenständen folgende Werte erreicehn:

- (Schwere)Schilde kommen auf max. +2% Blocken
- Armreife kommen auf max. +1% Blocken
- Ringe kommen auf max. 1% Parrieren
- Waffen kommen jeweils auf max. 1% Parrieren
- Halsketten kommen auf max. +2% Ausweichen
- Umhnänge kommen auf max. +2% Ausweichen

Zusätzlich gibt es bei Brustpanzern und Beutelsots die angesprochenen Bonis auf Schadensreduzierung. Bei Beutelslots/ Armreife/ Schide gibt es zusätzlich teilweise eine Möglichkeit den erlittenen Schaden eines Gegners auf ihn "zurückzuwerfen"




*4) Questorte*
___________________________________________________

Da ein Wächter einiges an Schaden einstecken kann, ohne direkt umzufallen, kann man durchaus Quests bewältigen welche 1-2 Level zu hoch sind. Dennoch sollte man sich nicht überschätzen und viele Mobs auf einmal pullen, da der Schadensoutput eines Wächters nicht gerade gigantisch ist. Auf eurem Weg bis Level 50 werdet ihr verschiedene Gebiete kennen lernen. Deswegen eine Aufteilung dieser Gebite und eine grobe Richtlinie wann ihr wo questen könnt.


--> Startgebiete (Level 1-15) :

- *Menschen*: Die Startgebiete der Menschen sind Archet und das Breeland.

- *Hobbits*: Die Startgebiete der Hobbits sind Archet und das Auenland.

- *Zwerge*: Die Startgebiete der Zwerge sind Thorins Halle und Ered Luin.

- *Elben *--> Die Startgebiete der Elben sind die Turmberge und Ered Luin.

--> Bree(land) (Level 15-18 )

--> Einsame Lande (Level 15-21)

--> Nordhöhen/ Einsame Lande/ Breeland (Level 21-32)

--> Evendim/Trollhöhen/Nordhöhen (Level 32-40)

--> Angmar/ Tal-Bruinen/ Nebelgebirge (Level 40-50)




*5) Der Wächter und seine Aufgaben*
___________________________________________________

- *Im Gruppenspiel:*

Der Wächter ist eine sehr wichtige Figur im Gruppenspiel. Er ist der Tank von hdro und ist dafür zuständig, seine Gefährten vor Schaden und Gegnern zu schützen. Mit seinen Aggro-Fähigkeiten und seiner Art und Weise wie er diese einsetzt, sollte dieses Ziel auch ohne grössere Probleme erreicht werden. Dennoch ist es auch eure Aufgabe euren Gruppenmitgliedern den Weg zu weisen und den Ton vorzugeben. Ihr seid der Wächter, ihr gebt vor welche Gegner attackiert werden und welche nicht. Ist das nicht der Fall und stürzen sich die Damagedealer wie verrückt auf die Mobs, sagt ihnen deutlich und freundlich, dass sie damit das Gruppenspiel zerstören und für die Supporterklassen (Barde,Kundiger,Hauptmann) das Leben nur erschweren. Ändern sie ihre Kampfart trotzdem nicht, solltet ihr sie einfach machen und sterben lassen... so werden sie es früher oder später auch lernen.


- *Im Solo-Spiel:*

Unsere Klasse ist im Solo-Spiel teilweise ein bisschen langwierig und anstrengend, dafür bietet es aber auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht direkt umfällt, wenn man sich einmal übernommen hat. Andere Klassen müssen immer ganz genau drauf achten wo sie sich bewegen können und was sie pullen, da sie sehr anfällig sind was Schaden betrifft. Dennoch hat der Wächter seid Buch12 die Möglichkeit mit der neuen Schadenshaltung ("Überwältigen") auch Schaden auszuteilen. Dafür muss man aber auf die Fähigkeit zu Blocken verzichten und wird somit anfälliger gegen jeden Schaden den euer Wächter erleidet.


- *Im Schlachtzug:*

Ähnlich wie im Gruppenspiel ist hier der Wächter auch eine Schlüsselfigur. Er ist wieder dafür verantwortlich die Gegner von seinen Gefährtengruppen fern zu halten und somit das Gruppenspiel zu erleichtern. Aber hier gibt es einige Optionen, die man in einer 6er Gruppe so nicht hat :

- *Schlachtzughelfer-Fenster*: In diesem Fenster kann man Spieler (meistens Waffenmeister und Wächter) festlegen, die für den kompletten Schachtzug sichtbar sind. Mit Hilfe dieser Option kann man immer das aktuelle Ziel des Charakters erkennen, welcher in dieses Fenster hinzugefügt wurde. Wenn ihr eurem Schlachtzug mitteilen wollt, welches Ziel angegriffen/ gestunt / gerätselt / ... werden soll, nehmt es einfach ins Target und legt los.

Meistens ist es in einem Schlachtzug der Fall, dass es mehr wie einen Wächter gibt und deswegen müssen vorher die Aufgaben genau verteilt werden. Hier kann man folgende Aufteilung festlegen:

- *Der Maintank:* Der Maintank hat die Aufgabe, den grössten Teil der Gegner auf sich zu binden. Da aber in grossen Instanzen teilweise Mob-Gruppen von einer Grösse bis zu 3-10 Gegnern bekämpft werden müssen, ist es diesem Wächter leider nicht möglich alle auf sich zu binden. Hier kommt der Offtank ins Spiel... 

- *Der Offtank:* Der Offtank spielt seinen Wächter ähnlich wie der Maintank, nur ein bisschen passiver. Kommt es jetzt dazu, dass der Maintank Gegner nicht auf sich binden/halten kann und diese zu den Barden,Jägern,... rennen, muss der Offtank sofort reagieren und diese einfangen.

(Der Maintank ist meistens auch derjenige, der die Bosse in den Encountern tankt. Sollte es in diesem Encounter verschiedene Add-wellen geben, ist dafür auch der Offtank zuständig und hällt diese von seinen Gruppen fern.)




*6) Fertigkeiten*
___________________________________________________

Hier muss man auch darauf achten, welche Fähigkeiten für einen Wächter im Gruppenspiel sinnvoll sind und welche man nur im Solo-Spiel nutzen sollte. Deswegen hier auch eine Aufteilung bezogen auf die verschiedenen Aufgaben des Wächters:

*- Fertigkeiten im Gruppenspiel:*

Haltung: "*Verteidigung des Wächters*" (steigert die Blockwahrscheinlichkeit und senkt die Abnutzung des Schildes)

"*Fegender Schnitt*" (2 Angriffe, trifft eine maximal Anzahl von 3 Zielen, CD: 9Sekunden) : Diese Fähigkeit ist im Gruppenspiel und im Solospiel sinnvoll, aber sollte nur beschränkt genutzt werden, da sie im Vergleich zu anderen Skills viel Kraft kostet. Wenn man z.B. mehrere Ziele tanken will und sich ein oder zwei mobs abwenden, kann man mit dieser Fertigkeit den/die Gegner für eine gewisse Zeit wieder "zurückholen".

"*Irritierender Schlag*" (Zieht die Aufmerksamkeit eines Gegners auf euch, CD: 6Sekunden) : Leider ist diese Fähigkeit nicht sehr effektiv aber deswegen noch lange nicht unnötig. Sie dient zur Überbrückungsfähigkeit, wenn die anderen, effektiveren Fähigkeiten Cooldown haben und nicht eingesetzt werden können.

"*Schildschlag*" (Schildattacke die Aggro generiert, CD: 3Sekunden) : Ähnlich wie "Irritierender Schlag" ist auch diese Fähigkeit nicht die effektivste und sollte deswegen auch wieder nur eingesetzt werden, wenn andere Skills nicht genutzt werden können.

"*Feindkontakt*" (Setzt euch für eine gewisse Zeit auf Nr.1 der Bedrohungsliste, verringert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Ziels um 25% und eure eigene um 15%, CD: (geskillt) 1Min) : Feindkontakt ist eine sehr nützlich Fähigket um ein Ziel, dass sich abwenden will wieder einzufangen. Wenn man diese betätigt, ist man für eine gewisse Zeit die Nummer1 in der bedrohungsliste und hat genug Zeit, seinen "Aggro-Vorsprung" wieder auszubauen.

"*Schildstreich*" (Nach erfolgreichem Blocken erzeugt diese Fähigkeit weitere Aggro und eröffnet die Möglichkeit die reaktiven "Block-Skills" einzusetzen, CD: 5Sekunden) : Diese Fähigkeit ist besonders wichtig, wenn man seinen Job gut machen will. Wenn kein CD auf diesen Skill ist, sollte man es sofoert nutzen, damit man die reaktiven Skills weiter freischalten kann.

"*Schildspott*" (Erzeugt "AE-Aggro", CD: 10Sekunden): nach einem erfolgreichen Schildstreich steht euch diese Fähigkeit zur Verfügung und sollte IMMER genutzt werden !!! Es ist die einzige Fähigkeit des Wächters, die Aggro auf mehrere Gegner aufbaut und deswegen nicht zu ersetzen. 

"*Heftiger Schlag*" (Erzeugt Aggro und verursacht "viel" Schaden, CD: 5Sek): Wenn man auf den Schildspott noch Cooldown hat und ihn nicht nutzen kann, sollte man diese Fähigkeit nutzen um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Durch den höheren Schaden steigert sich die Aggro nochmal. Diese Fähigkeit ist allerdings nur auf EIN Ziel anwendbar, im gegensatz zu Schildspott.

"*Stampfen*" (Unterbricht den Gegner bei speziellen Fähigkeiten, CD: 1Minute) : Diese Fähigkeiten kann in grösseren Instanzen aber auch im Solospiel sehr nützlich sein. Wenn ihr rechtzeitig erkennt, dass ein Gegner zB. eine Heilanimation durchführen will, setzt "Stampfen" ein und es besteht eine grosse Wahrscheinlichket, diese Animation abzubrechen.

"*Wächterschild*" (Steiger eure Parade-/Blcokwerte und mindert den allg. Schaden, zusätzlich wird eure Rüstungsabnutzung vermindert, CD: 10Sekunden) : Diese Fähigkeit ist auch besonders wichtig und sollte in regelmässigen Abständen eingesetzt werden. Durch den erhöhten Blockwert steigert sich auch die Chance, die reaktiven Skills öfters freizuschalten und zu nutzen.

"*Schildwall*" (Überträgt den Schaden des Ziels auf den Wächter, CD:20 Sekunden) : Dieser Skill kann von einem Wächter auf einen Gefährten ausgeführt werden und überträgt den kompletten Schaden, der dem Ziel zugefügt wird. Aber es sollte mit Vorsicht benutzt werden, da ihr in diesem zeitraum nicht blocken,parrieren oder ausweichen könnt und daher sehr anfällig für Schaden seid. hat ein Barde allerdings die Aggro von einem oder zwei Gegnern und droht zu sterben, kann ihm diese Fähigkeit durchaus das Leben retten.

"*Gelöbnis des Wächters*" (Steigert euren Block-/Parade-/Ausweichwert sehr stark !!! CD: 5Minuten) : Dieser Skill wird euch im Laufe der zeit sehr oft das Leben retten, da ihr im späteren Verlauf des Spiels so gut wie gar keinen Schaden mehr nehmt, wenn diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist. Aufgrund des hohen Cooldowns, solltet ihr diesen Skill allerdings mit Bedacht einsetzen und nicht willkürlich.

"*Kriegerherz*" (Heilt eure Moral und steigert euren maximalen Moralwert, CD: 5Minuten) : Auch diese Fähigkeit ist sehr nützlich, wenn man von mehreren Gegner bedrängt wird und man die Heilung/ Steigerung des Moralwerts gut gebrauchen kann. Zusammen mit "Gelöbnis" macht es euch fpr eine gewisse Zeit unverwundbar und verschafft euch ein zusätzliches "Moralpolster".

"*Erregende Gefahr*" (Heilt einen teil eurer Kraft, CD: 5Minuten) : Wenn ihr mal keine Kraft mehr habt und es euch schwer fällt, die Aggro zu halten, solltet ihr zu dieser Fähigkeit greifen und euch einen Teil eurer Kraft zurückholen. Die Menge der Kraft die ihr erhaltet, ist allerdings abhängig von der Anzahl der Mobs, die auf euch einprügeln. Deswegen solltet ihr es nicht unbedingt nutzen, wenn nur noch ein Gegner am Leben ist !

"*Tiefer Atemzug*" (Setzt den CD von Gelöbnis,Kriegerherz und Erregende Gefahr zurück, CD (geskillt): 7Minuten 30Sekunden) : Besonders in längeren Kämpfen kann diese Fähigkeit sehr nützlich sein, da ihr damit den Cooldown von den drei genannten Skills auf NULL setzen könnt und sie sofort wieder benutzt werden können. Aber auch hier solltet ihr euch genau überlegen, wann ihr es am dringendsten braucht.

"*Schutz*" (Steigert den Ausweich-/Parde-/Blockwert eines ausgewählten Ziels, CD: 10Sekunden) : Diese Fähigkeit solltet ihr möglichst immer auf einen Barden in eurer Gruppe einsetzen, da sie Schildträger sind und somit alle Werte nutzen können, die ihnen durch "Schutz" übertragen werden. Wenn ihr die zugehörige Tat beendet habt, könnt ihr auch die Bedrohung des ausgewählten Ziels reduzieren.

"*Schartige Schneide*" (Erzeugt Aggro und steiger die Chance auf ein Manöver, CD: 10Sekunden) : Diese Fähigkeit kann dem Wächter zum einen beim pullen der Gegner hilfreich sein, da es ein "Distanz-Spot" ist, und zum anderen Gegner wieder einfangen, die sich vom Wächter abwenden und zu einem anderen Gefährten rennen wollen. Ausserdem steigert ihr durch Benutzung des Skills, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Gefährten-Manöver auszulösen (auch für Gefährten).

"*Herausforderung*" (AE-Spot, der für eine gewisse Zeit bis zu 3 Ziele auf euch bindet, CD(geskillt): 30Sekunden) : Eine der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten des Wächters. Zum einen kann man es nutzen um zu Beignn eines Kampfes die Gegner zu binden und somit genug Zeit zu haben um die Blockfähigkeiten freizuschalten, und zum anderen ist es ein "Notfalls-Skill", der Gegner wieder einfangen kann, die sich abwenden.

"*Spiess umdrehen*" (Ist man benommen, kann man den "Spiess umdrehen", CD: 5Minuten) : Wird man von einem Gegner betäubt/ zu Boden geschlagen, kann man dies abscgütteln und auf den Gegner abwenden. Mit einer grossen Wahrscheinlichkeit löst ihr durch diesen Skill auch ein Gefährtenmanöver aus, welches in verschiedenen Situationen sehr hilfreich seien kann.

"*Luft holen*" (Heilt einen teil eurer Moral, CD: 1Minute) : Habt ihr einen gegnerischen Schlag erfolgreich geblockt, könnt ihr mit Hilfe dieses Skills einen Teil eurer Moral heilen. Wenn man die dazugehörige Tat beendet hat, kann man zusätzlich einen Teil der Kraft mit-heilen. [/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]-*Fertigkeiten im Solospiel:*

Haltung: "*Überwältigen*" (+15% Nahkampf-Schaden, -5% Ausweich-Wahrsch., -5% Waffenabnutzung bei Paraden, deaktiviert: Blocken) 

"*Angreifen*" (+50% Laufegschwindigkeit, CD: 3Minuten) : Mit dieser Fähigkeit könnt ihr schneller euer Ziel erreichen oder schneller flüchten, wenn ihr merkt, dass ihr euch übernommen habt.

"*Torkeln*" (Verlangsamt den gegner um 25%, +15% Angiffsdauer, CD: 5Sekunden) : Wenn euer Gegner betäubt ist, könnt ihr in seinen Rücken laufen und diese Fähigkeit nutzen. Dadurch verlangsamt ihr ihn und steigert eure eigene Angriffsgeschwindigkeit (wenn ihr einen kritischen Treffer landet)

"*Lücke erzwingen*" (Paradeerwiderung,CD: 21Sekunden) : Wenn der Angriff erfolgreich ausgeführt wird, könnt ihr danach eure reaktiven Parade-Skills nutzen, welche mit Abstand den grössten Schaden verursachen.

"*Stechen*" (Ein schneller Angriff mit geringem Kraftverbruach, CD: 6Sekunden) : Dieser Skill benötigt eine sehr geringe Ausführungszeit und kann immer dann genutzt werden, wenn die anderen Fähigkeiten nicht verfügbar sind. Zusätzlich hat er einen sehr geringen Kraftverbrauch im Gegensatz zu anderen Skills.

"*Vergeltung*" (Schneller Angriff nach erfolgreichem parrieren eines Schlags, CD: 5Sekunden) : Wenn ihr einen Schalg eures Gegners erfolgreich parriert habbt, solltet ihr diese Fähigkeit nutzen, da sie sehr schnell durchgeführt wird und weitere Paradeereignisse freischaltet.

"*Überwältigen*" (Starker Angriff nach "Vergeltung", CD: 5Sekunden) : Habt ihr "Vergeltung" genutzt, könnt ihr Überwältigen nutzen und einen sehr mächtigen Schlag ausführen, welcher im Falle eines kritischen Treffers den gegner zu Boden wirft und betäubt.

"*Wirbelnde Vergeltung*" (AE-Angriff, CD: 5Sekunden) : Wenn ihr "Vergeltung" genutzt habt, könnt ihr auch "Wirbelnde Vergeltung" betätigen, was besonders sinnvoll ist, wenn ihr gegen mehrere Gegner kämpft, da diese Fähigkeit bis zu 5 ziele trifft und ordentlich Schaden verursacht.

"*Stoss*" (Dot (Damage over tme) , CD: 5Sekunden) : Nach der Fähigkeit "Vergelung" könnt ihr aunen dritten Skill auswählen und einen Schlag ausführen, welcher Schaden verursacht und einen Schaden über Zeit verursacht. 

"*Salz in die Wunde*" (verstärkt den dot von "Stoss" , CD: 5Sekunden) : Wenn ihr den "Stoss" erfolgreich durchgeführt habt, könnt ihr die Wunde durch diesen Skill noch verstärken. Wenn man es regelmässig einsetzt, kan diese Fähigkeit in längeren Kämpfen sehr viel zusätzlichen Schaden anrichten.




*7) Wie gehe ich vor ?*
___________________________________________________

Diesen Teil habe ich aus meinem "Raid-Guide" übernommen, da sich die Art und Weise, wie man als Wächter einen Kampf beginnt und bestreitet so gut wie nie ändert. Ich werde in diesem Teil auch nur erklären, wie man vorgehen sollte, wenn man mit einer Gruppe(Schlachtzug) zusammenspiel und möglichst sicher die Aggro halten will:

Haltung: "*Verteidigung des Wächters*"

Wenn man mit einem SZ/ oder einer Gruppe unterwegs ist und den main-tank spielt, hat man die Aufgabe, möglichst viele Mobs auf sich zu binden, damit die Supporter Klassen in Ruhe ihren Job tuhen können und die Damage-Klassen ohne zu sterben Schaden austeilen können. Deswegen sollte man folgender Massen vorgehen:

Man bewegt sich als erster Spieler auf eine Mob Gruppe zu und bindet sie als erstes mit "Herausforderung" auf sich. Nun hat man bis zu 3 Ziele auf sich kleben, wodurch man in aller Ruhe warten kann, bis man durch das erste Blocken, die reaktiven Fertigkeiten freischalten kann (hier gilt natürlich: Um so höher der Block-Wert, um so schneller schaltet man diese frei). 
Sind die reaktiven nun verüfgbar, sollte man möglichst schnell versuchen "Schildstreich" --> "Schildspott" --> "Heftiger Schlag" anzuwählen. Diese Folge von reaktive Skills, sollte man in "Antank-Phasen" so schnell wie möglich wiederholen. 
In der Zwischenzeit, wenn diese Fähigkeiten Cooldown haben, kann man andere Fähigkeiten wie : "Irritierender Schlag" "Schildschlag" oder "Fegender Schnitt" (hoher Kraftverbrauch, deswegen eher selten) einsetzen. Sobald der Cooldown von "Herausforderung" abgelaufen ist, kann man diese auch sofort wieder betätigen. Verliert man die Aggro trotzdem, hat man immer noch die neue Fähigkeit "Feindkontakt" um EINEN Gegner aufs Neue für eine gewisse Zeit auf sich zu binden.

Seid B12 ist der Schildspott leider etwas genervt worden und dient jetzt nicht mehr als "Dauermagnet", da er vor B12, ähnlich wie "Herausforderung" gewirkt hat und die Ziele für eine gewisse Dauer an einen gebunden hat. Jetzt baut er zwar "wirklich" Aggro auf, ist dafür aber keine Garantie mehr die Aggro auch zu halten. Deswegen ist es für uns fast unmöglich geworden, die Aggro von mehreren mobs (ohne Antankzeit) dauerhaft zu halten. Wollt ihr das trotzdem erreichen, müsst ihr euer target immer wieder wechseln und Fertigkeiten wie "Irritierender Schlag" "Schildschlag" "Fegender Schnitt" "Feindkontakt", zusätzlich zu den reaktiven Skills, auf verschiedene Ziele ausüben. Somit ist es auch möglich mehrere Mobs zu binden, wenn die DD von Anfang an vollen Schaden fahren.

Für die Wächter im Level50 Bereich: Bei Boss Kämpfen solltet ihr genauso vorgehen wie eben beschrieben, aber mehr auf eure Spots (Herausforderung, Kampfansage, Feindkontakt (kein direkter Spot, setzt euch aber auf Nr1 der Bedrohungsliste)) achten, bzw. sie nicht alle auf einmal verblasen. Es kommt doch sehr oft vor, dass ein Spot mal wiedersteht/verfehlt oder der Boss plötzlich sein Target wechselt. in diesen Fällen solltet ihr eine dieser drei Fähigkeiten immer frei haben und sie sofort einsetzen. 
Ansonsten müsst ihr nicht ununterbrochen alle Fähigkeiten raushauen. Wenn ihr über einen längeren Zeitraum Aggro gezogen habt und eure Kraft langsam mal wieder gegen 0 geht, könnt ihr auch mal eine kurze Pause einlegen und etwas regenerieren.
Ausserdem solltet ihr euer Gelöbnis, kombiniert mit Kriegerherz, immer geschickt einsetzen und nicht willkürlich. Wenn ihr zB wisst, dass der Balrog (Thaurlach) mit 110k Moral, einen Münzdebuff ausführt, solltet ihr in solchen Situationen immer ein paar Sekunden vorher diese Kombination nutzen und somit dem Barden ein bisschen Zeit verschaffen, bis die nächste Münze geschmissen wurde.




*8 ) Legendäre Fähigkeiten*
___________________________________________________

"*Kampfansage an die Dunkelheit*" (+5% Parade +5%Block +5% Allg. Schadensminderung -10% Rüstungsabnutzung, Dauer : 10Sekunden, CD: 10Minuten):

Diese legendäre Fähigkeit könnt ihr euch ab Level41 zulegen und solltet sie zumindest immer bereit haben, da sie in vielen Level50 Instanzen sehr hilfreich seien kann. Wenn man sich im End-Game befindet und gegen die stärksten und gefährlichsten Gegner Mittelerdes kämpft, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass der Gruppe diese Fähigkeit das Leben rettet. Hat zB jemand ausversehen zu viel gepullt und die Gruppe gerät in Chaos, könnt ihr diese Fähigkeit nutzen und bis zu 10 Gegner auf euch binden. Zusammen mit Gelöbnis des Wächters und Kriegerherz, schützt ihr somit eure Gruppe für einen gewissen Zeitraum und seid selbst so gut wie unsterblich.


"*Schildhieb*" (Erzeugt Aggro und betäubt 3Sekunden lang den Gegner, CD: 5Sekunden) :

Diese Fähigkeit ist ein Abbild von "Heftiger Schlag". Er zieht weitere Aggro und kann das Ziel nach einem erfolgreichen "Schildspott" betäuben. Da man sich in der "Block-Schleife" zwischen "Schildspott" und "Heftiger Schlag" entscheiden muss, ist diese Fähigkeit sehr gut, da man sich immer für "Schildspott" entscheiden sollte, und somit durch "Schildhieb" die Möglichkeit hat, seinen Gegner trotzdem zu betäuben und weitere Aggro aufzubauen.


"*Bedrohung des Wächters*" (Alternative Haltung: +20% Empfundene Bedrohung, -5% Rüstungsabnutzung bei Treffern, CD: 4Sekunden):

Mit dieser Haltung könnt ihr die Bedrohung eures Wächters erhöhen, müsst allerdings auf die Boni von "Verteidigung des Wächters" verzichten, da man nicht beide Haltungen gleichzeitig einnehmen kann. Durch den entstehenden Verlust des Blockbonus wird natürlich auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Schalg zu blocken, und somit die reaktiven Skills freizuschalten, verringert. Dafür erhält man allerdings +20% Empfundene Bedrohung welche aber normalerweise nicht nötig sind um einen mob zu tanken.

"*Für den König*" (reaktiver Parade-Schlag, +15% Laufgeschwindigkeit, CD: 5Sekunden):

Nach Beendung der Klassenquests, kann man sich diese Fähigkeit in Bruchtal abholen. "Für den König" ist ein Schlag, welchen man am Ende der Parade-Kette ausführen kann. Triff man einen Gegner kritisch, löst man mit diesem Skill z.T. ein Gefährten-Manöver aus und betäubt den Gegner für einen gewissen Zeitraum. Das Gefährten-Manöver kann aber nur folgen, wenn der Gegner nicht Combo- oder Stunimmun ist, deswegen sollte man auch darauf achten, bevor man diese Fähigket nutzt.


Nun muss man natürlich überlegen, wann man welche Fähigkeiten braucht, deswegen einen kurzen Vorschlag von mir:

1) Maintank in Schlachtzug-Instanzen: "Kampfansage an die Dunkelheit" und "Schildhieb"
2) Offtank in Schlachtzu-Instanzen: "Für den König" und "Kampfansage an die Dunkelheit"
3) Solospiel: "Für den König" und "Schildhieb"
4) Gruppenspiel: "Für den König" und "Schildhieb"

zu 1) Spielt man den Main-Tank in einer grossen Schlachtzug-Instanz, ist das wichtigste zuverlässig zu tanken und besonders die Bosse unter keinen Umständen an die Waffenmeister zu verlieren. Deswegeb sollte man auch seine Legendären Fähigkeiten voll und ganz auf Aggro ausrichten. Verliert man die Aggro in einem sehr unpassenden Moment doch, hat man Kampfansage immer noch als absolute Notbremse zur Verfügung.

zu 2) Als Offtank kann man ein bisschen passiver spielen und auch mal mit Zweihänder Schaden austeilen, dafür ist "Für den König" optimal. Stirbt aber der Maintank unerwartet, muss der Off-Tank schnell reagieren und die Aufgabe übernehmen. Da das in manchen Fällen schwierig sein kann, hat man "Kampfansage an die Dunkelheit" wieder als Notlösung parat.

zu3) Im Solospiel geht es nicht um Aggro oder Bedrohunh. Hier sollte der Wächter möglichst viel Schaden austeilen, was mit der Kombination aus "Für den König" und "Schildhieb" recht gut machbar ist. Allerdings kann man auf "Schildhieb" auch verzichten, wenn man in der Schadenshaltung untwerwegs ist, da man nicht blocken kann.

zu4) Im Gruppenspiel von lev1-50 gibt es eigentlich kaum Situationen, in denen man "Kampfansage an die Dunkehlheit" sinnvoll einsetzen kann. Deswegen würde ich hier auch die Kombination aus "Kampfansage" und "Für den König" wählen, da man in diesem Fall auch die Gefährten-Manöver besser gebrauchen kann, wenn mal kein Schurke in der Gruppe ist.




*9) Tugenden und Traits*
___________________________________________________

Aufgrund der grossen Anzahl an Tugenden und Traits, die für einen Wächter wirklich sinnvoll sind, werde ich die Beschreibung auf die "wichtigsten" beschränken. Dennoch muss man sich auch hier als Wächter ganz genau überlegen, welche Werte man mit den Tugenden maximieren will, um seinen Wächter vollends zu perfektionieren.


*-Tugenden:*

*Entschlossenheit*
Rang1: +3 Beweglichkeit / +0,1 Moralreg (iK) / +4 max Moral
Rang2: +6 Beweglichkeit / +0,2 Moralreg (iK) / +10 max Moral
Rang3: +9 Beweglichkeit / +0,2 Moralreg (iK) / +16 max Moral
Rang4: +12 Beweglichkeit / +0,3 Moralreg (iK) / +21 max Moral
Rang5: +15 Beweglichkeit / +0,4 Moralreg (iK) / +25 max Moral
Rang6: +18 Beweglichkeit / +0,5 Moralreg (iK) / +31 max Moral
Rang7: +21 Beweglichkeit / +0,5 Moralreg (iK) / +38 max Moral
Rang8: +24 Beweglichkeit / +0,6 Moralreg (iK) / +46 max Moral

*Loyalität*
Rang1: +3 Vitalität / +10 Kraft / +2 Rüstungswert
Rang2: +6 Vitalität / +16 Kraft / +3 Rüstungswert
Rang3: +9 Vitalität / +22 Kraft / +4 Rüstungswert
Rang4: +12 Vitalität / +27 Kraft / +5 Rüstungswert
Rang5: +15 Vitalität / +33 Kraft / +7 Rüstungswert
Rang6: +18 Vitalität / +39 Kraft / +8 Rüstungswert

*Disziplin*
Rang1: +3 Macht / +1% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang2: +6 Macht / +1% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang3: +9 Macht / +2% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang4: +12 Macht / +2% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang5: +15 Macht / +3% Krankheitsresi / -1% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang6: +18 Macht / +3% Krankheitsresi / -1% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang7: +21 Macht / +4% Krankheitsresi / -1% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit
Rang8: +27 Macht / +5% Krankheitsresi / -1,5% Nahkampfverwundbarkeit


*Tapferkeit*
Rang1: +19 max Moral / +0,9 Moralreg (aK) / +2 Macht
Rang2: +49 max Moral / +1,5 Moralreg (aK) / +2 Macht
Rang3: +79 max Moral / +2,2 Moralreg (aK) / +3 Macht
Rang4: +103 max Moral / +2,8 Moralreg (aK) / +3 Macht
Rang5: +127 max Moral / +3,5 Moralreg (aK) / +5 Macht
Rang6: +152 max Moral / +4,1 Moralreg (aK) / +5 Macht
Rang7: +187 max Moral / +4,8 Moralreg (aK) / +6 Macht
Rang8: +226 max Moral / +5,5 Moralreg (aK) / +6 Macht

*Gerechtigkeit*
Rang1: +0,1 Moralreg (iK) / +10 max Moral / +0,6 Moralreg (aK)
Rang2: +0,2 Moralreg (iK) / +25 max Moral / +1 Moralreg (aK) 
Rang3: +0,3 Moralreg (iK) / +40 max Moral / +1,5 Moralreg (aK)
Rang4: +0,4 Moralreg (iK) / +52 max Moral / +1,9 Moralreg (aK)
Rang5: +0,5 Moralreg (iK) / +64 max Moral / +2,3 Moralreg (aK)
Rang6: +0,6 Moralreg (iK) / +76 max Moral / +2,8 Moralreg (aK)
Rang7: +0,7 Moralreg (iK) / +94 max Moral / +3,2 Moralreg (aK)
Rang8: +0,8 Moralreg (iK) / +113 max Moral / +3,6 Moralreg (aK)

*Eifer*
Rang1: +1% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi
Rang2: +2% Krankheitsresi / -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi
Rang3: +3% Krankheitsresi / -1% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi
Rang4: +4% Krankheitsresi / -1% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi
Rang5: +5% Krankheitsresi / -1,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +2% Giftresi
Rang6: +6% Krankheitsresi / -1,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +2% Giftresi
Rang7: +7% Krankheitsresi / -2% Nahkampfverwundbar / +2% Giftresi
Rang8: +8% Krankheitsresi / -2% Nahkampfverwundbar / +3% Giftresi

*Treue*
Rang1: +1% Schattenlinderung / +2 Vitalität / +5 max Kraft
Rang2: +2% Schattenlinderung / +3 Vitalität / +8 max Kraft
Rang3: +3% Schattenlinderung / +5 Vitalität / +11 max Kraft
Rang4: +4% Schattenlinderung / +6 Vitalität / +14 max.Kraft
Rang5: +5% Schattenlinderung / +8 Vitalität / +17 max.Kraft
Rang6: +6% Schattenlinderung / +9 Vitalität / +20 max.Kraft
Rang7: +7% Schattenlinderung / +11 Vitalität / +23 max.Kraft

*Unschuld*
Rang1: -0,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi / +1% Schattenlinderung
Rang2: -1% Nahkampfverwundbar / +1% Giftresi / +1% Schattenlinderung
Rang3: -1,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +2% Gitfresi / +1% Schattenlinderung
Rang4: -2% Nahkampfverwundbar / +2% Gitfresi / +1% Schattenlinderung
Rang5: -2,5% Nahkampfverwundbar / +3% Gitfresi / +2% Schattenlinderung
Rang6: -3% Nahkampfverwundbar / +3% Gitfresi / +2% Schattenlinderung

*aK*= ausserhalb des Kampfes ,* iK*=innerhalb des Kampfes

Ich habe mich für folgende Combo entschieden: Gerechtigkeit,Tapferkeit,Disziplin,Loyalität,Entschlossenheit



*Rassen-Traits:*

Leider kann ich hier nur die Traits auflisten, die ich als Mensch kennen gelernt habe, da ich im Internet keine passende Seite gefunden habe.

- *Ausgewogenheit der Menschen* (+1% auf Blocken,parieren,Ausweichen)
- *Stärke der Moral* (3000er Heilung, bei anderen Klassen: Anmut der Eldar (Elb), Steinerne Ausdauer (Zwerg), Hobbit Stille (Hobbits))
- *Mensch des vierten Zeitalters* (+20 Wille)
- *Tugendhafter Mensch/Elb/Zwerg/Hobbit* (steigert einige eurer Tugenden +1)
- *Verpflichtet*(10Minuten lang +2% Moralbonus für Gefährten)
- *Rückkehr nach Bree/...* (Ein zusätzlicher Port, CD: 1Stunde)
- *Aufwärtshaken/Kopfnuss* (Eine Attacke, die nur wenig Schaden verursacht, CD: 5Sekunden)
- *Bonus Taktik und Macht* (Verbesserte Kraftwiederherstellung bei Combos (5%) , höherer Schaden bei Combos der Kategorie "Macht" (5%))
- *Mensch/Zwerg/.. : Bonus auf Schwert-/Axt-/...schaden* (+2% Schaden: einhändiges/zweihändiges Schwert/Axt/..)

Ich habe mich hier für die ersten vier und denn Port entschieden, dass aber nur, weil ich doch sehr oft in Bree am AH stehe ^^ Ansonsten ist "Verpflichtet" wohl besser für die Gruppe.


*Klassen-Traits:*

- *Verteidigungsexperte* (Der wahrscheinlich bestee Trait eines Wächters: +3% Blocken +130Rüstwert und mehr Bedrohung)
- *Kräftige Lunge* (ist besonders in Boss-kämpfen hilfreich,da sie länger dauern und die -50% Cooldown einen Sinn machen. Dazu kommt der Macht Bonus von +10 Macht)
- *Wächterschild* (Allgemeine Schadensminderung und zusätzliche Bedrohung)
- Erbitterte Kampfansage (Besonders in Boss-kämpfen wichtig, da : -15sek. CD und +10 Vitalität)
- *Gelassenheit* (+15Vitalität +15Schicksal und zusätzliche Bedrohung)
- *Kontrollierte Atmung* (Zusätzliche Moral UND es wird Kraft wiederhergestellt.. +10Vitalität)
- *Verachtung* (Ihr könnt nun bis zu drei Ziele mit Irritierender Schlag treffen und zieht auch damit AE-Aggro, +10Vitalität)
- *Selbstlose Verteidigung* (Das ausgewählte Ziel erhält den Schutz und erzeugt weniger Bedrohung, zusätzliche Bedrohung wenn aktiv)
- *Tapferes Herz* (Kriegerherz ist 90 Sekunden früher wieder bereit)
- *Stechender Stoss* (Erholungszeit -3 Sekunden, +10% Schaden, +10 Macht)
- *Schnelligkeit* (-5% Angriffsdauer, +10Macht)
- *Rettung* (+5% Laufgeschw., +10 Vitalität)
- *Parierte Schläge* (Man erhält durch parierte Schläge einen Teil der Kraft zurück)
- *Eifer des Gefechts* (-120 Sekunden Cooldown)
- *Aktives Blocken* (Bei jedem blocken fügt ihr dem Gegner Schaden zu, +10 Macht)
- *Abgelenkte Schläge* (Man erhält durch geblockte Schläge einen Teil der Kraft zurück)

Hier habe ich mich für die ersten fünf entschieden. Bei diesen Traits sollte man ausserdem darauf achten, dass man möglichst viele ausgerüstet hat, die "zusätzliche Bedrohung" mit sich bringen, damit es dem Wächter leichter fällt, die Aggro zu verteidigen.





*10) Passive Charakteristiken*
___________________________________________________

Ausweichen: Stufe 1 --> +1% Ausweich-Wahrscheinlichkeit
Ausweichen: Stufe 2 --> +1% Ausweich-Wahrscheinlichkeit

Blocken: Stufe 1 --> +1% Block-Wahrscheinlichkeit
Blocken: Stufe 2 --> +1% Block-Wahrscheinlichkeit
Blocken: Stufe 3 --> +1% Block-Wahrscheinlichkeit
Blocken: Stufe 4 --> +1% Block-Wahrscheinlichkeit

Gnauigkeit: Stufe 1-4 --> Verringert die Wahrscheinlichket, dass ein Angriff scheitert, in geringem Masse

Kritisch (Nahkampf): Stufe 1 --> +1% Wahrsch. f. krit. Nahkampftreffer
Kritisch (Nahkampf): Stufe 2 --> +1% Wahrsch. f. krit. Nahkampftreffer

Parieren: Stufe 1 --> +1% Parade- Wahrscheinlichkeit
Parieren: Stufe 2 --> +1% Parade- Wahrscheinlichkeit
Parieren: Stufe 3 --> +1% Parade- Wahrscheinlichkeit
Parieren: Stufe 4 --> +1% Parade- Wahrscheinlichkeit


*Verwendungsmöglichkeiten:*

- Leichte Rüstungen
- Mittlere Rüstungen
- Schwere Rüstungen
- Schilde
- Schwere Schilde
- Armbrüste
- Bögen
- Dolche
- Einhändige Hämmer /- Schwerter/- Äxte /- Keulen/ -Streitkolben
- Zweihändige Hämmer /- Schwerter/- Äxte /- Keulen
- Speere




*11) Begriffserklärungen*
___________________________________________________


Im laufe eures Wächter-Daseins werdet ihr sicher viele neue Wörter hören. Deswegen eine kurze auflistung der wichtigsten:

*Add*: Mob, der unbeabsichtigt auf die Gefährten trifft 
*Aggro*: am ehesten mit Wut zu erklären, die ein Mob auf einen Spieler hat 
*AoE, AE*: Area of Effects, Schaden, der sich auf eine Fläche oder auf mehrere Mobs verteilt 
*Buff*: Stärkungszauber (CC)= Crowd Control, das Kontrollieren einer Mobgruppe bspw. durch Stuns 
*DD*: Damage Dealer Klassen, die darauf ausgerichtet sind, Schaden auszuteilen 
*Debuff*: Schwächungszauber 
*Heiler*: Klassen die darauf ausgerichtet sind, andere Spieler zu heilen 
*Loot*: Gegenstände, die man den Mobs nach erfolgreichem Kampf entnehmen kann 
*Mob*: feindliches Ziel, Gegner 
*Mobgruppe*: mehrere Mobs, die es zu gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen gilt 
*Non Elite*: normale Mobs 
*Elite Mobs*: die für ihre Levelstufe mehr Moral haben und somit schwerer zu bekämpfen sind 
*Erz-Nemesis*: Die stärksten Gegner in hdro, meistens Endbosse von den grossen Istanzen
*Raid-Inis*: Grosse Instanzen (Helegrod / Nurz-Gashu-Spalte) die man mit 12-24 Mann betritt
*Fearen*: Angiffe, die Gegner für einen gewissen Zeitraum in die Flucht schlagen
*Spotten/Taunten*: Fähigkeiten, mit denen man Gegner sofort auf sich binden kann (zB: Herausforderung)
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]Quelle: andere Wächter Guides / Grundlagen ( Google )[/font]


----------



## mausepaul (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ragebar, Du hast Dir ja sehr viel Mühe gemacht...
Ich finde es sehr schön, dass jemand einen solchen Beitrag verfaßt, um Neueinsteigern bei der Klassenwahl ein wenig Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen.

Leider ist der Beitrag - zumindest in dieser Form - keine sehr große Hilfe.

Erstmal ist Dein Stil etwas...naja...schwierig zu verstehen (oder hast Du einen anderen Text mittels Babelfisch einfach übersetzt ?! Liest sich an einigen Stellen nämlich so)

Zweitens finde ich Deine Begriffswahl in einigen Fällen sehr unglücklich. "Reaktionäre Fähigkeiten" braucht der Wächter nicht; aber vielleicht der Spieler des Wächters , wenn er nämlich im richtigen Leben für die Wiedereinführung der Monarchie plädiert



> Über die Taunts (vergleichbar mit den Talenten in World of Warcraft) kann der Wächter in bestimmte Richtungen definiert werden.



Was meinst Du denn damit ? Taunt heißt auf Deutsch Hohn, Spott, Schmähung. Der Wächter verfügt über eine Reihe von Fähigkeiten (z.B. Schreie) die eine erhöhte Bedrohung produzieren...schreib das doch so, dann versteht man das besser.

Drittens sind ein paar grobe Schnitzer in Deinem Beitrag enthalten:



> Die Fähigkeiten des Wächters sind vielseitig. Er kann als Heiler, Offensive oder Defensiver Charakter gespielt werde



Der Wächter hat eine ausufernde Zahl von Skills, Angriffsmöglichkeiten undundund...soviele, dass man kaum alle auf die Schnellzugriffsleisten bekommt (nur Barde und Kundiger haben glaub ich noch mehr), aber er ist deshalb nicht besonders vielseitig, ganz im Gegenteil...leider

Und er ist definitiv kein Heiler ! Das ist schlichtweg falsch !



> Der Wächter als Tank hat wohl in Herr der Ringe Online als einzigste Klasse eine solche Auswahl an Handling möglichkeiten.



Nö, wie schon eben geschrieben. Außerdem ist er durch die Tatsache, dass viele Angriffe und Fähigkeiten erst als Reaktion freigeschaltet werden grundsätzlich schon recht beschränkt. Nimmt man dann noch hinzu, dass eine ganze Reihe von Angriffen nur möglich sind, wenn der Wächter auf "Überwältigen" spielt (dann ist er aber kein brauchbarer Tank mehr), bleibt am Ende nicht viel übrig. 
Letztlich kann er seinen Gegener nicht mal - wie viele andere Klassen, die zumindest die theoretische Wahl zwischen Fern-und Nahkampf haben - aus der Entfernung erledigen. Er muß immer zwingend in den Nahkampf. Von den propagierten Handlingmöglichkeiten (du meintest wohl Handlungsmöglichkeiten) bleibt am Ende wenig übrig.

Eigentlich ist der Wächter nur als Tank in Instanzen brauchbar (Obacht: Ironie), nur wird er von Codemaster nicht als Fertigprodukt angeboten, sondern muß mühsam (das ist genau das richtige Wort dafür) hochgespielt werden.

Speziell auf diesen Punkt sollte man Neueinsteiger zwingend hinweisen, damit sie nicht schnell die Lust an HdrO verlieren


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

/Updatet


----------



## Azerak (10. Februar 2010)

Bei der Klassenwahl solltest du vlt noch hinschreiben welche Rassen-Fähigkeiten sie speziell haben. Im Allgemeinen werden die Schwächungen ja dadurch wieder ausgeglichen wie z.b. der Malus auf Macht beim Hobbit.

Besonders da der Mensch auf Parieren/Blocken und Ausweichen einen Bonus kriegt, sowie auf seine Moral finde ich ihn derzeit weiter vorn als z.b. den Zwerg.

Man könnte sich nun wieder darum streiten was besser ist die Heilung des Menschen oder die 75% weniger allgemeinschaden des Zwerges aber nunja.

Bei den Fertigkeiten im Gruppenspiel fehlt noch wirbelnde Vergeltung. Es überträgt von jedem in der Gruppe einen Teil Bedrohung auf den Wächter und verursacht zudem noch Schaden - eine reine solofähigkeit ist das keineswegs und kann sehr hilfreich sein bei mehreren Feinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gerad gesehen dass sich die Klassen-Traits doch irgendwo drinnen versteckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest du vlt direkt bei den Rassen mit einbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Bei der Klassenwahl solltest du vlt noch hinschreiben welche Rassen-Fähigkeiten sie speziell haben. Im Allgemeinen werden die Schwächungen ja dadurch wieder ausgeglichen wie z.b. der Malus auf Macht beim Hobbit.
> 
> Besonders da der Mensch auf Parieren/Blocken und Ausweichen einen Bonus kriegt, sowie auf seine Moral finde ich ihn derzeit weiter vorn als z.b. den Zwerg.
> 
> ...



Zwar etwas unübersichtlich aber ganz gut finde ich zumindest^^


----------

